# Ruger .22 Gov't Competition v/s Ruger Hunter Fluted barrel



## shootandhike (Jan 11, 2009)

I am trying to decide which to buy.

Ruger .22 Gov't Competition Mfg. 2004 unfired slap side.

or

Ruger .22 Hunter 6 7/8 fluted barrel. unfired. Mfg. 2009

I had my last one stolen so time for a new one. 
I hunt and target practice. Can get them for about the same price. 
What do you all think? 
Some people dont like the Comp. because of the raised handle.

or any other suggestions for about the same price.


----------

